

Should Microsoft’s Office Group Market Visual Studio LightSwitch?  - rogerjenn
http://accessindepth.blogspot.com/2010/11/should-microsofts-office-group-market.html

======
prodigal_erik
I had no idea outsourcing clients were expected to commit to not do _any_
development work inhouse using sane tools. That makes doing it anyway, but in
Excel, look far less painfully ignorant.

